# Diagrama TV Plasma 42" ILO



## DobleG (May 28, 2012)

Hola colegas! necesito IMPERIOSAMENTE el diagrama del un TV de 42" de Plasma, marca Ilo, modelo PDV28420 o en su defecto el datasheet del circuito integrado " Z1071AI ".
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (May 28, 2012)

DobleG

No probaste en la página del fabricante: _*Alpha & Omega Semiconductor*_ .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DobleG (May 28, 2012)

Te agradezco la dirección, pero no hay nada parecido en la página de ese fabricante.
Muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (May 28, 2012)

DobleG

Que encapsulado tiene el que buscas?, que función supones que realiza? ....

Pone una foto al menos de la zona de la placa donde esta y que se vea.





Solicitas algo de manera *IMPERIOSAMENTE*, pero no das mas datos para que se te pueda ayudar. Todos tenemos necesidades para solucionar nuestros problemas, no lo tomes a mal pero si solo pides con urgencia no lograras nada en ninguna parte.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DobleG (May 29, 2012)

Es un C.I. de montaje superficial dual in line (DIL) de 8 patas y supongo que es un integrado Zener.
Gracias


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2012)

DobleG

El *AO**Z1017AI* de la página que te indique en mi post #2 es un *DC-DC Buck Regulators* (Regulador SMPS de hasta 3A) muy usado en la tecnología de estos equipos.

Te comento que llegue a ese fabricante de Integrados luego de averiguar que el integrado que tu indicaste podia ser de esa fabrica por la forma de identificarlo.



Suerte y saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DobleG (May 29, 2012)

Si, del AOZ1017AI hay información e incluso el datasheet, pero del que yo necesito no, y es el *Z1071AI*
Gracias por tus esfuerzos


----------

